# Why Not Speak Of God As God?



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

Since God has created and is creating All, and thus certainly has feminine qualities as well, let us speak of God as God. Ruler, Holy Name, Almighty, Monarch.
When we use sex specific pronouns and nouns, we limit God. And we limit ourselves as well. 
God has no limits, so we, as God's Creation, should encourage each other in God's love. And acknowledging all sides of the Almighty allows us all to readily accept and encourage everyone's leadership talents. Without limits.
So let's stop limiting God and God's Creation.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Amen to that sista!!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I think you should move this to the Spiritual Support section??

Or does this thread have the purpose for debating?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Never really thought about it, but guess I cant really argue the point.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

great post.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

If not He, what pronoun should one use?

"It" seems offensive.
How about "You?"


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

The Creator might work


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

That is not a pronoun.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

So what!


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I believe that's the point Anla is making. Rather than using pronouns in reference to God, why not just speak of God as God?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Because pronouns make long works less repetitive.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey, It doesnt matter what you call the "old guy" "big guy" "man upstairs" " divine being " "Divine feminine" whatever....OK.

It makes no difference to truth or infinity!

What a silly thing to debate about.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I disagree! If you piss Him off by giving Him a stupid name He will smite you. With lightning. It hurts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

egodeath said:


> I disagree! If you piss Him off by giving Him a stupid name He will smite you. With lightning. It hurts.


What? 

Now you tell me. :shock:

I just called him a "divine feminine"!

LOL I ghess I am doomed.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

He is gonna git you. You called God a Lady...you'd better hope He doesn't exist.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

What if He is a lady? Maybe she's pissed at you now!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> What if He is a lady? Maybe she's pissed at you now!


HA! ...

Yeah, actually I am God! :evil: And as I can see in my records you are due a few lightening bolts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

I always knew there was something different about you


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > What if He is a lady? Maybe she's pissed at you now!
> ...


ooooo.. am I to be punished?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

You wish!


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Guys, keep your S&M private.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Im still the same person said:


> I always knew there was something different about you


LOL!..Very perceptive. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Guys, keep your S&M private.


Excuse me, there is no S and M going on anywhere, if there is please tell me where immediately!

Actually R, the lightening bolts were yours, you pervert... 

But I respect that you do not wish for this thread to go topic. My apologies.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

My place 8) be here in 15 minutes.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

This is supposed to be a positive thread.

Coulda been moved to the Spiritual Support section.

I woulda been saying things like, "Oh! God is awesome!! He is my Friend!!   "


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> My place 8) be here in 15 minutes.


My S&M? Nuh, uh, Lyns.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > My place 8) be here in 15 minutes.
> ...


What now? :shock:

I digress, I give up, I bang my head repeatedly upon my computer desk, but still, still it makes no sense.

What are you talking about?

You mentioned S and M and then blamed me for it , I apologised anyway-I am quite easy going.. Then you mention S and M again AND again say it like I brought it up. Boy talk about projection issues! LOL! 

As far as I can tell this thread is still positive.

See yous.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I accused you, you denied, accused me, then Jesse said you should be there in 15 min (granted he did not name you, but we all know he's got the crush), so I re-accuse you. Anyways, what's for dinner? I'm starving.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

egodeath said:


> I accused you, you denied, accused me, then Jesse said you should be there in 15 min (granted he did not name you, but we all know he's got the crush), so I re-accuse you. Anyways, what's for dinner? I'm starving.


Over my head....Try some humble pie. :wink:


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

OK, good, we are able to get our minds around the idea of the Divine without limiting God to either solely masculine or solely feminine. Which means we are free to see each in all of us as well. Which means that although we each express those qualities differently, and our expression may vary in different times and situations, we are all very OK. Because we are each the expression of our Divine Creator Almighty. Who we will not limit by using one pronoun, because there is not one that fits. If we insist on pronoun, how about the order-varied He-She and She-He? But really, mostly naming God using non sex specific words is even better.
And yes, this is very important. Because God is to many people The Ruler-Divine-Leader Of All. And so, as children of God, we are the reflection-expression of our Creator's Love. Therefore, no matter how we express the masculine-feminine, or feminine-masculine, we should not be limited. And that encourages each of us to seek and be given expression as leaders. And there are no limits to our leadership when we seek to express The Divine Within Us.
So, by not limiting God, we easily choose to not limit each other.
We have formed and practiced appropriate habit!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Anla said:


> OK, good, we are able to get our minds around the idea of the Divine without limiting God to either solely masculine or solely feminine. Which means we are free to see each in all of us as well. Which means that although we each express those qualities differently, and our expression may vary in different times and situations, we are all very OK. Because we are each the expression of our Divine Creator Almighty. Who we will not limit by using one pronoun, because there is not one that fits. If we insist on pronoun, how about the order-varied He-She and She-He? But really, mostly naming God using non sex specific words is even better.
> And yes, this is very important. Because God is to many people The Ruler-Divine-Leader Of All. And so, as children of God, we are the reflection-expression of our Creator's Love. Therefore, no matter how we express the masculine-feminine, or feminine-masculine, we should not be limited. And that encourages each of us to seek and be given expression as leaders. And there are no limits to our leadership when we seek to express The Divine Within Us.
> So, by not limiting God, we easily choose to not limit each other.
> We have formed and practiced appropriate habit!


Hi Anla,
Yes it is important to you and I am very sorry if I implied in any way it shouldnt be. If its important to you then I respect that. I love the fact that you can look at it this way- The divine within us-that is how I see it and agree we should not limit ourselves or eachother, not ever. Brilliant post, thankyou. I enjoyed reading it very much.

Lynsey.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I kind of miss VinCi.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

egodeath said:


> I kind of miss VinCi.


Oh don't worry, he'll probably be back soon, under an alias like dawkinsrule, darwinhurray, godisdead, or toothfairyagnostic.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Good. For now I'm gonna stay away from the fanatical posts. I don't want to yell like him; I want him to do it for me.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

No Vinci please.

I don't want to be called stupid again. The first time really did it bad for me psychologically.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

egodeath said:


> I kind of miss VinCi.


Maybe you admired his ability to express his anger.

But please lets not talk about someone in a negetive way who is not here to defend themselves, its not fair.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Spirit said:


> egodeath said:
> 
> 
> > I kind of miss VinCi.
> ...


Yeya I did. Who's saying negative things? If anything it's a compliment.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Its all good and fan bloody tastic then isnt it!.........

Forget it.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Its all good and fan bloody tastic then isnt it!.........
> 
> Forget it.


haha


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

People refer to God as a "He" because that's what he's referred to as in the bible. The holy father.


----------

